# Greetings from Portugal



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

Greetings

I'm new here and to the sport! i've started shooting with a simple *crappy* 22 pound recurve bow 2 months ago and i'm totally loving the sport!

I'm not that great at it yet (from 22 yards i'm placing 15 arrows in a 20 inches circle) but i'm getting better every day.

I'm looking for "master advises" as well as some DIY ideas and new equipment. 

I'm Portuguese and in my country theres not many archers/archery stores and the prices are terrible high (a half decent compound bow is 2 to 3 times my monthly salary) so i'll probably will need a long time to get new equipment. that will give me time to learn all the theory behind shooting as well as how to choose our equipment.

anyways i'm aiming to buy a second hand compound bow once i can afford it and have many hours shooting


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

SchattenMann.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to AT.
Where in your beautiful country are you?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you all


----------



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

Irish Sitka said:


> Welcome to AT.
> Where in your beautiful country are you?


Caldas da Rainha, Leiria


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

i've been reading a lot about compound bows to understand all those detailed specifications you guys talk about.

i did some measures of myself and i'm 175 cm (5' 9'') and with a Arm-span of 173 cm (5' 8'') giving me a theoretically 69.2 cm draw length (27'') if i'm not mistaken.

tbh i think it's weird because i'm shooting 31'' arrows in my recurved with a full draw length with no problems.

am i missing something obvious?

or are the arrows length supposed to be Brace Height + Draw Length? (that would make more sense to me)

PS: i've been reading this and this.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome... Sounds like you're over drawing your bow. When you reach the corner of your mouth, that should be your release point.


----------



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

i know math never lies but..from the corner of my mouth to my thumb (hand closed with thumb up) there are exactly 80 cm (31'')

and i'm with my left arm slightly bend as i think its supposed to be

i can post a pic with me holding some measuring tape =)


----------



## SchattenMann (Oct 19, 2011)

adding some bow pics:


----------

